# Orfe fighting?



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Well been in from work about 45 minutes, been feeding the fish, just having a look at them. Well my biggest red orfe, nearly 5" long, appeared to be attacking another orfe. Huh thinks me? Orfe are the most peaceful fish ever, but I saw this orfe circling 2 or 3 others, individually, chasing them and forcing himself against them. Now if this is what i think it is then just call me an awesome fishkeeper! 

I cannot believe that my cheap, bargain orfe are actually trying to breed in my heated and treated 4` tank! I`m amazed! I started thinking about it and yes, they have strong filtration with spray bar, one sponge filter and two airstones. They`ve been getting a good varied diet but even so.. they are only just getting over white spot! Of course there wont be any youngsters as the fish will quickly eat the eggs but to have them spawning(?) in my tank, I take as a huge compliment!
__________________


----------



## SidneyFrankie (Nov 14, 2012)

Yay for baby fish!  even if they do succumb to cannabillism.

My daughter was thrilled when she spotted baby mollies in her tank. We now have them overcrowding the tank, and hopefully a relative is taking some soon to relieve our poor filter. I also have a few very fat looking platies in there at the moment.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> Sorry you were disappointed but with the previous title, I got no views.  But I dispute that it is thoroughly misleading. I initially thought they were fighting! lol What a dipstick, but I was so not expecting breeding activity!


Have you googled 'breeding behaviour of orfe' ? I've bred cichlids but have no knowledge of orfe.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Have you googled 'breeding behaviour of orfe' ? I've bred cichlids but have no knowledge of orfe.


I kind of wanted to share it with my friends on here. After the criticism I got when I first got the fish, this is a pretty strong endorsement. What cichlids did you breed?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Sussexplumber said:


> I kind of wanted to share it with my friends on here. After the criticism I got when I first got the fish, this is a pretty strong endorsement. What cichlids did you breed?


Fishkeeping - Breeding Golden Orfe [Forums - Pond - Help and Advice] have a look at the link I've posted. I'm sure mark won't mind me posting that as I haven't seen any orfe posts in here before lol.

I bred zebra cichlids, although they are very easy to breed. Plus I was a member of Plymouth aquarists and pond keepers society and also assistant to the secretary of viviparous, the live bearers society.

Why did you get critism? Is it because they are usually kept in ponds?


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Fishkeeping - Breeding Golden Orfe [Forums - Pond - Help and Advice] have a look at the link I've posted. I'm sure mark won't mind me posting that as I haven't seen any orfe posts in here before lol.
> 
> I bred zebra cichlids, although they are very easy to breed. Plus I was a member of Plymouth aquarists and pond keepers society and also assistant to the secretary of viviparous, the live bearers society.
> 
> Why did you get critism? Is it because they are usually kept in ponds?


Thanks for that most interesting info! Pleased to learn that.

Are zebras also called Convicts? The ones that won`t stop breeding?

I got a slight bit of stick because in the fk section they ttold me i hadnt cycled the tank properly and that was why i was having to be really careful with the nitrite and had to buy a nitrite kit to monitor it.

Im delighted to say I never lost a single orfe, just the one golden tench about 10 days after buying it. I think it had an internal parasite but i digress...

Yeah i was a bit mischievous and bought 20+ orfe at end of season when they were really cheap, put them all in the tank. I want to build a decent pond in the spring. I`ve wanted a koi pond for years and I want the orfe to be happy in their new surroundings!

I know they grow to a good size but to have not lost a single one-and the smallest is very small-I think says I look after them and monitor them carefully. They all had a good feed on grated beef heart this morning, gobbled it up!

I`ve recently split them over two tanks, with the smallest 12 in a 3` tank. Both tanks are heated to speed up the parasite lifecycle.


----------

